
Show HN: Bloomberg CodeCon - apaprocki
http://codecon.bloomberg.com/
======
gojomo
FYI: it's a programming competition, at least sometimes held on college
campuses. (If you log in, you see the only one announced and so far completed
just over a week ago at Virginia Tech.)

So now there's...

• Bram Cohen's CodeCon, a defunct (?) series of hacker conferences

• Re/Code's Code Conference, abbreviated #codecon, the Mossberg/Swisher post-
WSJ successor to 'D: All Things Digital'

• Bloomberg's CodeCon, a series of coding competitions

I think I'm going to start CoDecon, a COllaborative-consumption site to book
DECONtamination of chemical/biological hazards, like when a compact-
flourescent bulb breaks or you suspect your last AirBnb guest had Ebola.

~~~
apaprocki
Usage of the site is going to pick up, but I was mainly interested in seeing
if anyone had feedback on the UX / workflow of how it works. You can play
around with test problems in the 'Challenges' section and pick from a variety
of different programming languages.

------
cdnsteve
Give my social login before I can even see anything? No thanks

